# Field Tester  für DAIWA (Japan ),ich stell Euch mal einen vor !!!!



## Seeteufelfreund (27. Januar 2007)

@ All


Hallo Japan-Gemeinde....:vik:...hier mal ´nen Link
zu einem Fieldtester der Firma DAIWA aus Japan.
Ich schreibe bewußt Japan,weil DAIWA ja weltweit Field Tester
im Einsatz hat.
Dieser hier, Mr. Murakoshi,ist ein Allround Tester,davon gibt es nicht weniger als 300 in Japan nur für DAIWA.
Leider ist die Seite nur in japanisch zu lesen,aber einige stellen
könnt ihr hiermit übersetzten.
Er schreibt regelmäßig Magazine über seine Tests,natürlich
nach Absprache mit der Firma.
Er hat schon mit 12 als Pro Fischer in Japan begonnen.
Kennengelernt habe ich ihn über einen Freund in einem
japanischen Angel-Forum.

Jetzt will ich ihm mal einige Köder die wir in Norwegen benutzen rübersenden und er hat sich bereiterklärt sie zu testen und dann anschließend darüber zu berichten.
Da ja der Salzgehalt der Weltmeere unterschiedlich ist,wäre
es mal interessant zu erfahren wie unser Norwegen Tackle 
dort drüben sich verhält.

Vielleicht eröffnet sich auch für den ein oder anderen
deutschen Produzenten ein neuer Markt,mal sehen.


Sobald aus Japan Nachrichten  mich erreichen werde ich sie hier einstellen.


Der   STF  :g


----------



## alter ego (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Field Tester  für DAIWA (Japan ),ich stell Euch mal einen vor !!!!*

Hi! 
Wie ist denn der Link zu diesem Forum? Würd mich mal interessieren.  
Danke!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Field Tester  für DAIWA (Japan ),ich stell Euch mal einen vor !!!!*



alter ego schrieb:


> Hi!
> Wie ist denn der Link zu diesem Forum? Würd mich mal interessieren.
> Danke!




Hi,hier bitte schön.



Der  STF  :g


----------

